# Lima · Black & White I - II - III



## Fresh-Sport (Oct 9, 2008)

LIMA_Black & White_​


----------



## Fresh-Sport (Oct 9, 2008)

*Lima · Black & White - II*

LIMA​Black & White​


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buena idea, bonita recopilaciòn.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buena recopilaciòn aunque forzaste dos fotos y no se ven muy bien que digamos.

De todas formas ... Salu2.


----------



## Fresh-Sport (Oct 9, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Buena recopilaciòn aunque forzaste dos fotos y no se ven muy bien que digamos.
> 
> De todas formas ... Salu2.


 ¿A que le llamas ''forzaste''?....saludos


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Fresh-Sport said:


> ¿A que le llamas ''forzadas''?....saludos


A que parece que has utilizado photoshop para llegar al concepto de Black and White en esa foto de La Colmena (que por cierto creo ya haberla visto antes) y la de la cùpula del Sagrado Corazòn de Marìa. En todo caso si no lo hiciste y solo las posteaste asi como las encontraste ... pues todo lo anteriormente dicho queda en nada. Salu2


----------



## edu_890 (Apr 27, 2008)

buenas fotos !!!!!!!!.


No sabes lo que tienes hasta que lo pierdes, pero tampoco sabes lo que te has estado perdiendo hasta que lo encuentras.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

De lujo.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ lo mismo opino


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

está muy bueno ....


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

A mi me parecen preciosas. Te felicito Fresh-Sport.


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Excelentes fotos, has sabido escoger los ángulos correctos, felicitaciones.


----------



## cesar_BsAs (Oct 15, 2008)

Sencillamente... ESPECTACULAR!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Saludos

Se hará un merge thread porque ambos se refieren a lo mismo

Gracias


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

La mayoría de las fotos son del forista Imanol, lo cual asegura que sean espectaculares!


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Preciosas fotos !!!*

Realmente me encantaron !!!! :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

muy buennas... q toque para las fotos


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Excelentes! deberían ir al latinscrapers.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Que elegante colección de fotos, hermosas todas.


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Bonitas fotos me gustaron


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

El puente Balta me prece el mejor puente de Lima, y en la foto se luce.
Gx por las fotos.


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

D lo mejor, el blanco y negro disimula un tq los colores tan pacharacos q tiene algunos edificios y los hacen lucir muy bien.


----------



## Luis_Olayag (Jan 3, 2008)

wow excelentes fotos


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

pierejean said:


> D lo mejor, el blanco y negro disimula un tq los colores tan pacharacos q tiene algunos edificios y los hacen lucir muy bien.


JAJAJAJAJAA... justo iba decir lo mismo.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

MUY BUEN TRABAJO.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que threads tan mostro ! Me encantó ! Me gustan especialmente las fotos: La del detalle del puente, el paseo peatonal o ciclovia cercada de árbustos y tomada con zoom; y también la del pasaje Piura. La del BCP también la rompe...


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Buena idea, excelente recopilación. El blanco y negro le agrega el toque dramático al centro histórico, no hay duda. Me gustaron especialmente la foto de la Colmena con las 3 Gracias, y la de Imanol de la Casa de Osambela (no estoy 100% segura que lo sea, si no lo veo en celeste y blanco casi no lo reconozco, jajaja).


----------



## Tupac_Yupanqui (Dec 18, 2008)

*Disco*



Fresh-Sport said:


> LIMA_Black & White_​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tupac_Yupanqui (Dec 18, 2008)

Canelita said:


> Buena idea, excelente recopilación. El blanco y negro le agrega el toque dramático al centro histórico, no hay duda. Me gustaron especialmente la foto de la Colmena con las 3 Gracias, y la de Imanol de la Casa de Osambela (no estoy 100% segura que lo sea, si no lo veo en celeste y blanco casi no lo reconozco, jajaja).


Es la casa de Osambela ( llamada tambien Casa Oquendo ), donde esta el Centro Cultural Inca Garcilaso de la vega.


----------



## Nrik (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow todas las fotos estan geniales!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! saludos y felicitaciones!!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Prefiero ver a Lima así, en blanco y negro, antes que a colores (y qué colorcillos los actuales...).

Las imágenes en blanco y negro son bien elegantes, y más si se trata de nuestro trajinado centro histórico. La primera foto, de la plaza San Martín, es perfecta.


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

Algunas tomas en b&n le dan cierta atmósfera londinense al centro histórico, y a colores cierta atmósfera circense...


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

coollll my city lo max Limonta!


----------



## Fresh-Sport (Oct 9, 2008)

Gracias a todos por los comentarios!.....le pediria a los moderadores que pongan en el titulo del thread Black & White I - II y no Black & White solamente, yo las puse por separado y veo con sorpresa que las han unido, bueno por lo menos corrigan el título, si no es molestia.......gracias.


----------



## Fresh-Sport (Oct 9, 2008)

*Lima · Black & White III*

LIMA 
Black & White​


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

Bravaxas las fotos!


----------



## Fresh-Sport (Oct 9, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> A que parece que has utilizado photoshop para llegar al concepto de Black and White en esa foto de La Colmena (que por cierto creo ya haberla visto antes) y la de la cùpula del Sagrado Corazòn de Marìa. En todo caso si no lo hiciste y solo las posteaste asi como las encontraste ... pues todo lo anteriormente dicho queda en nada. Salu2


esas las encontre, hay algunas que si son mias...saludos


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Bonitas las fotos ! Me gusta la cuarta imagen.

PD: Sería mucho mejor si algun buen limeño o en todo caso la gentil persona que nos deleita con las fotos, nos dijera -debido a los muchos no limeños- o describiera el lugar y/o edificio en cada toma para apreciar con mejor conocimiento...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que hermosas fotos!!! excelente trabajo, Lima se ve super bien.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Lindas fotos, sobre todo las mias :jk: XD. Nah, estan lindas todas, pero eso si, la decoloracion que le hiciste a mi foto de la colmena quemo el cielo un poco.
Saluts.


----------

